# ascending rope rack



## ssurveyor (Mar 26, 2010)

Jomoco and all, here is my handmade ascending/descending rope rack demonstration video. I can't seem to edit the picture in the upright position, so I guess I'll just ascend sideways.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5C9qhNohcwE


----------



## jomoco (Mar 26, 2010)

Not bad at all Surveyor, I like it. Are you going to be able to shrink it down a bit? Or is there a reason it needs to be that long due to adequate rope surface area grip?

jomoco


----------



## ssurveyor (Mar 26, 2010)

The spine could be shorter, but the rack part works well with the six inch arrangement, I may be able to shrink it to a 4 inch rack, but that would be about the limit, however it should last because the friction points are the steel pins of the chain links.


----------



## jomoco (Mar 26, 2010)

ssurveyor said:


> The spine could be shorter, but the rack part works best with the six inch arrangment, however it should last because the friction points are the steel pins of the chain links.



That's an excellent point to emphasize Surveyor, cuz my ropes eat my aluminum crabs for lunch if I speedline with them instead of steel.

Have you tried to tear your rope rack apart with a drop test yet?

Maybe a sandbag or two, just to locate the weak links in the system?

jomoco


----------



## ssurveyor (Mar 26, 2010)

I have not drop tested it. You could probably run a safer test than me. If you would like to test it, I could send it to you for your criticism and/or torture test.


----------



## jomoco (Mar 26, 2010)

Come on Surveyor, if you're smart enough to fabricate that nifty rope rack device, then you're certainly smart enough to test it safely at home.

I've got prototypes to test coming out of my ears!

My next vid will show me doing a bit of class 1 pruning using my new counterweighted climbing system, complete with pneumatic loppers and chainsaw.

I'll be using a large steel nitrogen tank and regulator both as my counterweight, and to power my pneumatic tools. Just happens to weigh a handy 125 lbs. Protecting the regulator is my current challenge to overcome.

I like your rope rack design Surveyor, the simpler the better. When you have one ready to sell let me know.

jomoco


----------



## ssurveyor (Mar 26, 2010)

Ok, will do.


----------



## treemandan (Mar 26, 2010)

jomoco said:


> Come on Surveyor, if you're smart enough to fabricate that nifty rope rack device, then you're certainly smart enough to test it safely at home.
> 
> I've got prototypes to test coming out of my ears!
> 
> ...



And will somebody grease up that dam cat!


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 27, 2010)

Looks a lot like a device Tom Dunlap has been working on for a few years now. His is a lot more compact.


----------



## ssurveyor (Mar 27, 2010)

Perhaps I will try to contact him, do you have a link to a picture of his device?

I have taken Jomoco's advice, and am in the process of making (and ultimately testing) a more compact model of the same design as shown in my video. the advantage is the wear surfaces are high quality roller chainlink steel, and can be easily replaced if necessary.


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 27, 2010)

I emailed him the thread.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Mar 27, 2010)

Morgan Thompson unveiled the Unicender over six years ago at the TCIA Expo in Long Beach, CA. Now, Rock Exotica is making the Unicender and Sherrill is selling the Unicender.

For the past six years all that I've climbed on is the Unicender. 

http://thompsontreetools.com/

http://www.sherrilltree.com/Professional-Gear/Mechanical-Tails/Unicender-with-Tether-and-Prusik

On Morgan's site you can see a drop test that he did with some HUGE rocks. Morgan has also done destructive testing of his version and it is plenty strong.

Good luck!


----------



## ssurveyor (Mar 27, 2010)

Thanks for the response and links. The unicender is a brilliant design, they should make a titanium model for that price.


----------



## jomoco (Mar 27, 2010)

Well there yu go Surveyor!

All yu gotta do now is perfect your design and sell it for $149.95.

They'll sell like hotcakes!

I'll be your first buyer Surveyor!

jomoco


----------



## ssurveyor (Mar 27, 2010)

Well I'm working on it! I have the rack parts made, here is an example.

http://s36.photobucket.com/albums/e33/gdsandkes/?action=view&current=100_1041.jpg

I had also made a double sided rack. With a pulley attached to the top end of the rack, and a double pulley at the TIP, it will ascend with a pull on either tail rope. My thought was to make it possible for someone on the ground to assist with the ascent. Here is the example.

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e33/gdsandkes/100_1030.jpg


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 27, 2010)

Storrick has a few comments, but does not really comment 
http://storrick.cnchost.com/VerticalDevicesPage/Ascender/MiscAscenderPages/MiscAsc186.html
Wespur has it for $450


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Mar 27, 2010)

Do you have pictures of how the tool goes on the rope? 

It looks like the rope has to be threaded. If so, this is a real limitation.

It's interesting to see how you've modified the Unicender concept.


----------



## ssurveyor (Mar 28, 2010)

It attaches to the rope just as shown in the video, but with a pulley attached to the top of the spine, and a double pulley at the tree, there are two tail ropes (one on each side of the spine) the racks act independent of each other. since they cinch in only one direction, the device ascends if either/or both tail ropes are pulled through the rack (with a two to one mechanical advantage). It descends in the same manner as the one sided rack, by pulling on either/or both of the top release handles (there should be a knot at the end of either tail rope so the line doesn't run off the rack)

Just remember to grease the pulleys before posting video!


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Mar 28, 2010)

Are you going to buy a proper harness? A bowson's seat may be ok for chipping paint on ships or working in other industries but not arb work.

Do you have a still picture of the side view with the rope rounted through the links? I'm trying to understand how the linkage works to slide/grab.

What is the advantage of the double rope unit? 

How does it work on wet ropes?

What diameter ropes is it designed for? 

Using the Unicender in DdRT mode hampers the full use of the tool. Why spend so much for a DdRT tool when a well tuned hitch/slacktender system does the same job with less cost and complication?


----------



## ssurveyor (Mar 28, 2010)

If I was making a living at it, I would buy a harness, but for now the sling will have to do.
I have dissembled the device to try and make a rope jack device for SRT (based on a tirvit). It may be awhile but I will try to make another picture for you at some point.
This device is mostly for fun as a proof of concept, but the benefit would be that a man (or two men) pulling the tail rope(s) from the ground can assist with the ascent.
the spine is 1/2 inch thick, and it is designed for my 1/2" rope, I have not tried any other size rope. As you see the rack pieces alternate so that it can be attached at any point on the rope. I have used it on a very wet rope and it does still work fine. It squeezes the water out (onto the climber)on the descent.
The unicender is supreme. I have made two (for myself only) to see how it works. I will say that my rack device advances just as smoothly and could be used also on SRT


----------



## PineFever (Mar 28, 2010)

Add me to that list of buyers as well. 
If your ascender/decender is sized down a bit, maybe 6" to 8"
And you could make and sell them for a comfortable profit at $150.00
I think you'd be smiling from ear to ear.
Looking forward to seeing more posts about your venture.

Ed
Stay Safe Out and Up There.


----------



## ssurveyor (Mar 28, 2010)

Ok Jomoco and Ed. That seems to be the consensus so that is what I am working on next. I'll keep you posted. 

Gordon


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 28, 2010)

PineFever said:


> And you could make and sell them for a comfortable profit at $150.00



For a crafted device made from machined aluminum? What year are you living in! I wonder if it could be made for $150 each.


----------



## ssurveyor (Mar 28, 2010)

so John, if I can make a compact model for $150, do you want me to make you one also? :bringit:


----------



## jomoco (Mar 28, 2010)

ssurveyor said:


> so John, if I can make a compact model for $150, do you want me to make you one also? :bringit:



Might be a little early yet to go shock loading your device like that Surveyor!

Just kiddin JPS

jomoco


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 28, 2010)

I have no problem with being 250, when ever I drop below 225 my wife starts to get worried. I look like a refugee. 

Climbing pecker-poles can be a bit scary though


----------



## ssurveyor (Apr 2, 2010)

*compact model*

Thought I would post an update for those interested in my rack ascender.

I have made a compact model of the same design. The rack portion is 3 1/2" and the overall length of the spine is 6 1/2". I did a static weight test today with a 55 gallon drum filled with water (total weigh approaching 500 lbs.) and it passed just fine. There was no discernible slippage of the rope through the rack, and I was able to pull the release lever on top with little effort and lower smoothly and with very good control.

Drop testing should be next. I am leery of rigging and executing the test but will try to do it in the near future and share the results (hopefully with a video)

I will continue making each by hand once I have testing completed.

Here is a picture of the compact model

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e33/gdsandkes/100_1052.jpg


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Apr 2, 2010)

CAn it be used on SRT?

What diameter rope is it designed for?

What alloy aluminum are you using?

Can you show a better picture of how the rope weaver through the links?


----------



## ssurveyor (Apr 2, 2010)

It can be used on SRT.

It is designed for 1/2" rope.

(The rope in the attached pictures I just took to demonstrate how the rope passes through the ansi chain link rack, is 3/8")

This particular rack is aluminum alloy 6063, I have another made with alloy 6061. however the point of contact is on the steel links.

This first picture shows the rack in descend configuration.
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e33/gdsandkes/100_1053.jpg

This second picture shows the rack gripping the rope.
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e33/gdsandkes/100_1054.jpg


----------



## Nailsbeats (Apr 2, 2010)

Great work Surveyor, give that Unicender some competition.


----------



## Tom Dunlap (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm interested and excited to see if this unit can be put into production.

Doing the testing and finding a company to insure the sale may be two big challenges.

Since Rock Exotica is making the Unicender now there is a price reduction.

How many people climb SRT now? 

Paying more than $50 for a replacement hitch on DdRT doesn't seem to be much of a value. Paying more for a tool that works on SRT is priceless.


----------



## PineFever (Apr 3, 2010)

ssurveyor said:


> Thought I would post an update for those interested in my rack ascender.
> 
> I have made a compact model of the same design. The rack portion is 3 1/2" and the overall length of the spine is 6 1/2". I did a static weight test today with a 55 gallon drum filled with water (total weigh approaching 500 lbs.) and it passed just fine. There was no discernible slippage of the rope through the rack, and I was able to pull the release lever on top with little effort and lower smoothly and with very good control.
> 
> ...




Looking good, the 6 1/2" size is great.
Can't wait to see or hear the results of the drop test.
You downsized the device rather quickly, keep up the good work.

Ed
Stay Safe Out and Up There


----------



## ssurveyor (Apr 12, 2010)

*preparing for drop test*

Here are a few pictures from today, as I prepare for a drop test, hopefully tomorrow. I keep running out of time each day!

I am testing a lightweight model (12 oz.) that uses size 60 Ansi roller links and works on both 7/16 and 1/2 rope

Here is my weight rig with 200 lbs.
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e33/gdsandkes/000_0018.jpg

here it is hoisted halfway up (15') on the way to 30' up.
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e33/gdsandkes/000_0020.jpg

here is my prusik hold, for getting a new purchase with my come-along doing the heavy lifting.
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e33/gdsandkes/000_0021.jpg


----------



## jomoco (Apr 12, 2010)

Good job Surveyor.

Be careful, and thanks for the update.

jomoco


----------



## PineFever (Apr 12, 2010)

Pics look great........what are the results?
Must have taken a while to crank it up 30' with a come-along.
I figured you would attach it to the bumper of your vehicle to raise it.


----------



## ssurveyor (Apr 12, 2010)

I have not dropped it yet. Hope to video that tommorrow.

bumper of the four wheel drive, don't know why I didn't think of that! Next test I reckon.

I suppose a person could ascend that way also.


----------



## ssurveyor (Apr 13, 2010)

*drop test for O.A.R. device*

Well I took Pine Fever's advice and hoisted the weight (200lbs.) with my four wheel drive. Here is the video drop test. this is actually the third drop, I had technical (camera) difficulties with the first two. The first drop it actually came off the rope! So I modified it and added two gates to help guide the rope. the second drop stretched the rope more than I expected, it was almost at full stop, but did impact the ground. I have not actually examined it closely after this third drop, as I ran out of time again, but it did survive the other drops with no damage.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pD3EqluCKDg&feature=player_embedded


----------



## ssurveyor (May 3, 2010)

*compact OAR offset ascending rack*

To those who may be interested here is my handmade compact OAR device that I will be sending out for testing.


----------



## PineFever (May 3, 2010)

Looks Very Nice and very compact considering what you started with.
Congrats Gordon!


----------



## ssurveyor (Jul 6, 2010)

*Update for compact OAR ascender/descender*

Here are two videos of my handmade ascender/descender.

The first is the static load test, using a piece of climbing rope lent to me by a fellow poster. It held 475 lbs. with no slippage. The model pictured helped me rig the test.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j4HE0t1fQT0

The second video shows the latest compact OAR being used to ascend and descend.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-DioU8283NA


I inadvertently ran the first static load test, using only the bottom two racks engaged, but even so it held 175 lbs and slipped at approx. 195 lbs.


----------



## PineFever (Jul 6, 2010)

Hey Gordon,
The video looks good, the rope I sent you was Yale XTC Fire 13mm/1/2"
I received the upgraded version OAR # 8 today and will put it in service on the next removal job which is scheduled for Friday the 9th. I will send you some more video of it in action. Keep up the good work and get this device on the market soon.


----------



## ssurveyor (Jul 6, 2010)

*OAR testing*

Thanks Ed, and thanks for helping me field test the various models to date.

While I am not an arborist, I am convinced it is a strong and useful tool based on my drop test results and the static load test. It advances readily and grips tenaciously. I look forward to seeing how it lasts with extended use.

Gordon


----------

